# Gut feelings: The Mind Body connection



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/mindbodygut


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Very good article...but we have that good evidence at hand!


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Boy, Eric, you always come up with the most interesting articles!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Excellent article. Thank you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Glad you enjoyed the article. After I learn about the gut-brain axis all of my own research is geared towards it. I think you have to tackle the gut and the brain to really get a hold of IBS management.


----------

